# Ibanez 7621 project



## oliviergus (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey, I just recieved my first 7-guitar which aswell is going to be my first project. 

Here are some pics of what it looks like now:



















I really was hooked on this since the hardest mods already was done. Like installing the Hipshot bridge and removing the tone controller. Otherwise than that it already has a Graph-Tec Nut, Schaller M6 locking tuners and BKP pickups ('Holy Diver' in bridge and a 'Miracle Man' in the neck). 

And now the list of what i'm going to do:
*Strip the paint down and glue some veneer to it, here is a pic of what im going to buy as soon as I get my salary: 




*Install a Lundgren M7 in the bridge. 
*Dye the fretboard in ebony.
*Get some custom decals for the headstock. (A standard Ibanez one+a surprise one)
*Change the volume knob.
*Install DiMarzio clip-locks. 

And thats pretty much it for now.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for planning to get rid of that awful paintjob  I saw that on ebay before you bought it and felt bad for that 7621.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 16, 2012)

Paint job's not that bad, but I support a change.  

HNGD btw.


----------



## Chiups (Jul 17, 2012)

Bless the south  happy NGD!


----------



## oliviergus (Jul 17, 2012)

Haha, maybe I should keep the paint. Seems to make people happy. 

I got one question, are there anything to have in mind before taking my guitar apart?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 17, 2012)

If you don't know how to wire the pickups, take a picture of the electronics cavity.


----------



## Pete27 (Jul 17, 2012)

happy NGD! wondered when someone would buy this thing, seems to have been online for a while.


----------



## oliviergus (Jul 17, 2012)

It was online for maybe 2 weeks I think? At least on Ebay. 
Here is a boring process pic:





I saw that one of the holes drilled for the bridge was 'meeting' with one of the string holes, didnt look to serious though.... 

And, there isnt any sayings that the BKPs really are BKPs, how can I tell them if they are? I know that on my aftermaths in my 6s there is a print on the backside of the pups.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 17, 2012)

oliviergus said:


> It was online for maybe 2 weeks I think? At least on Ebay.
> Here is a boring process pic:
> 
> 
> ...



The backside of all BKP's have the logo's etched in to the nickel.


----------



## Zugster (Jul 17, 2012)

Chiups said:


> Bless the south  happy NGD!


 
Yes, bless the south and all the wonderful people down there... but not that anti-American, racist flag.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 17, 2012)

Zugster said:


> Yes, bless the south and all the wonderful people down there... but not that anti-American, racist flag.



The rebel flag wasn't originally racist. It was made during wartime to represent a nation. However, it was never an official flag.
Now there are the white supremacists who fly it because they don't know jack shit about their history and think that it's meant for their beliefs.
I'm not really for or against the rebel flag. It's just... there. But I wouldn't like the paint job on the guitar if it weren't for the 01. Dukes of Hazzard FTW!


----------



## Zugster (Jul 17, 2012)

Look, I know a thing or 2 about history and I can tell you this: The Confederacy was never ever a nation. It was a failed attempt at nationhood. The attempt was based on the economic needs of rich white men who wanted to protect and expand slavery because cheap labor was what made them rich. The Confederacy and slavery are forever bound together as one. And in the course of this massive failure we had 4 truly horrible, bloody years of war in which some 600,000 Americans died. To fly that flag as if it were some kind of a cool "rebel" thing is to utterly refuse to learn from history. The war is long over and Confederacy has long since been defeated. For a source of southern pride, look elsewhere.


----------



## L1ght (Jul 17, 2012)

Come on guys, we are not looking for a fucking history lesson. Let's stick to the guitar. 


To be honest, wiring up the electronics really isn't difficult at all, especially since all you have is just the switch and volume knob to worry about. However, the hardest thing that always screwed me up on guitars with fixed bridges was the ground wire. The ground wire connects to the bridgeplate, and if it doesn't connect with the bridgeplate, or is just a little messed up you will have a ridiculous amount of static, and now since you've already bolted down the bridge and installed the strings, in order to fix it you would have to cut off the strings, or loosen them to the extreme, unscrew the bridgeplate and try and fix the error with the ground wire. 

I suggest you take a piece of electrical tape and just tape the ground wire directly to the bottom of the bridgeplate because that will ensure that the ground wire definitely is making perfect contact with the bridgeplate. 

That's really the only thing I can think of for now though. Good luck with your modding endeavors! 

Oh right, also, when you go to dye the fretboard black, make sure you dry the shit out of it first. I mean not too much obviously, but definitely make sure the fretboard is sufficiently dry so that it really sucks in the dye.


----------



## Zugster (Jul 17, 2012)

L1ght said:


> Come on guys, we are not looking for a fucking history lesson. Let's stick to the guitar.


 
When a guitar comes painted with a racist symbol, it's reasonable to expect that someone might have a comment on that aspect of the guitar. It's on topic. And as long as that comment is stated calmly and without name calling, rancor, etc. then it's in the spirit of the forum. No offense, but I don't really care if you like it or not.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jul 17, 2012)

As one who's considering putting a top or veneer on my 7321, this thread is relevant to my interests.  The debate over the rebel flag is not.  Perhaps that discussion deserves its own thread.


----------



## L1ght (Jul 17, 2012)

Zugster said:


> When a guitar comes painted with a racist symbol, it's reasonable to expect that someone might have a comment on that aspect of the guitar. It's on topic. And as long as that comment is stated calmly and without name calling, rancor, etc. then it's in the spirit of the forum. No offense, but I don't really care if you like it or not.



Sorry, but your argument is invalid. The flag that is painted on his guitar is related to his guitar. The argument over whether or not the rebel flag is/was a racist symbol, has absolutely no direct relationship with the modding and or upgrading of his guitar. The flags history and/or meaning is NOT "on topic", and any discussion regarding its meaning belongs in its own thread, or should be discussed between the discussion participants over the forums private messaging system, as JP so kindly pointed out.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 18, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> The rebel flag wasn't originally racist. It was made during wartime to represent a nation. However, it was never an official flag.
> Now there are the white supremacists who fly it because they don't know jack shit about their history and think that it's meant for their beliefs.
> I'm not really for or against the rebel flag. It's just... there. But I wouldn't like the paint job on the guitar if it weren't for the 01. Dukes of Hazzard FTW!



This. Many southern BLACK PEOPLE fly the rebel flag proudly. However, I'm still wary of caucasians sporting the flag depending on where their accent seems to come from. The harder they are to understand the less I think it's heritage over hatred. 

If it had a swastika on it that might be a bit of a problem, though. Then again, I've heard even that wasn't always a symbol of evil (Mermaid Man voice) 

Didn't Pantera have rebel flags on stage all the time?

Anyway... MORE PICS


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jul 18, 2012)

On the subject of a rebel flag painted on a guitar (or just about anything else), I don't really find it appropriate because of the connotation people have applied to it. That doesn't mean that the flag itself is a racist symbol.

But more on topic: is that a spalted maple veneer? I'd really like to get one of those to put on my RG7321 sometime in the near future, but all I've found were actual tops around 3/4" thick.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 18, 2012)

^ A Georgia resident no less... Didn't your flag used to be a giant confederate flag?  



Just take a look at the people in this video and the flags they're carrying. That should kill all the debate over whether or not it's racist. We all know if black ppl don't say it's racist it isn't, amirite?


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jul 18, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ A Georgia resident no less... Didn't your flag used to be a giant confederate flag?




Still is.  And for the record, I'm a Georgia resident by circumstance, not by choice.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 18, 2012)

No worries... I was just fuckin' w/ ya.


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey guys, not to say that the whole discussion about the rebel flag being racist is relevant or not, but you guys did notice that there is a giant 01 below the bridge right?

The guitar's paint scheme is an homage to the Dukes of Hazzard, not just a confederate flag love-fest...just pointing that out.


----------



## oliviergus (Jul 18, 2012)

------END OF HISTORY CLASS------ *hitting with my ruler on the table* 

I don't like when people rape my first mod-thread hah. Im able to feed you with some pics of the wood underneath the paint very soon.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 18, 2012)

Is that the one thats been popping up on eBay every week or two for the last few months? That thing was crazy money! It started at £750 buy-it-now...


I love how its been turned into a thread about racism ...

Incidently though, I think the paintjob is awesome. Looks like a decent job. I guess some people aren't aware of the Dukes of Hazzard and the general lee 

Good luck with the modding


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 18, 2012)

This thread really took a fucked up turn. I hope it stays corrected.


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign (Jul 18, 2012)

WEEEEEEEAAHEW GO DAAAAWGS!!! errr somthing... XD


----------



## s4tch (Jul 19, 2012)

oliviergus said:


> It was online for maybe 2 weeks I think? At least on Ebay.



It was relisted a couple of times, I think it was on ebay for a total of 2 months.

As for your mod project, I wouldn't put a veener on it, I'd just try to find a plain color that would fit my taste AND the guitar. I think RGs look better with a plain finish, but that's just me. An orange or a glossy white would look mighty pretty with all that black hardware and pickups. If you really want that veener, check that video, and give the veener some color:



The interesting part is at 2:38


----------



## oliviergus (Jul 19, 2012)

I dont think I will skip the veneer when I have found such a beautiful piece. And one of the main things about this project was that I wanted a guitar with the bare wood look!


----------



## bob123 (Jul 19, 2012)

oliviergus said:


> I dont think I will skip the veneer when I have found such a beautiful piece. And one of the main things about this project was that I wanted a guitar with the bare wood look!




well there you go 

spalted maples dont take stain well at all, so its good youre not set on going color. lol


----------



## oliviergus (Jul 19, 2012)

Did a rough sanding today.
The confederate flag is GONE, therefore you dont have a reason to discuss it anymore.


----------



## Zugster (Jul 19, 2012)

oliviergus said:


> Did a rough sanding today.
> The confederate flag is GONE, now you dont have a reason to discuss it.


 
Beautiful piece of wood. It's gonna be a nice looking guitar.

(and I'm glad there is nothing else to discuss of the image in the former paint job, as it too is now history!)


----------



## oliviergus (Jul 20, 2012)

Its beautiful indeed. Im wondering if I just shall skip the veneer... Ive seen quite a few veneer projects, and most of them isnt as stunning and nice as bare wood...

What do you guys think?


----------



## Zugster (Jul 20, 2012)

oliviergus said:


> Its beautiful indeed. Im wondering if I just shall skip the veneer... Ive seen quite a few veneer projects, and most of them isnt as stunning and nice as bare wood...
> 
> What do you guys think?


 
Bare sounds simpler, easier and with a much better chance of coming out really nice.


----------



## Kapee (Jul 20, 2012)

Am i seeing wrong, or is that 1 piece body?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jul 20, 2012)

I think my veneer project was worth it.
Before:




After:


----------



## oliviergus (Jul 20, 2012)

Its 2 pieces, inbetween the pickup cavities you can see it pretty clear. 

ThePhilosopher, well done! Looks good.






Here is the neck. Gonna buy some black dye asap!


----------



## bob123 (Jul 20, 2012)

Kapee said:


> Am i seeing wrong, or is that 1 piece body?



you are, its 2 peices. you can see the joint line in between the two pups. That aside, thats a damn good matching job on their part lol.



And bare basswood isnt very attractive.


----------



## Sam MJ (Jul 20, 2012)

Been thinking about doing this to my 7621 in the future, just wondering what the process is like, so i'm going to be keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## teamSKDM (Jul 22, 2012)

Ever find out if the BKP'S were REAL? lol


----------



## oliviergus (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't think they are real since Tim himself from BKP said so.

By the way, I want to order a custom decal from best-decals.com and ive already sended them two mails.... without sucess. 
Do any1 know if they're active?


----------



## bob123 (Jul 22, 2012)

oliviergus said:


> I don't think they are real since Tim himself from BKP said so.
> 
> By the way, I want to order a custom decal from best-decals.com and ive already sended them two mails.... without sucess.
> Do any1 know if they're active?



There active just fine, they may just not do mail to sweden.


----------



## skeels (Jul 25, 2012)

That sucks about the pickups. Also, I love the veneer and I can't wait to see how this turns out.

Also, is it okay if we talked about Daisy Duke?


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Great job so far. Can't wait to see that spalt veneer.  

Off topic... People who know a thing or two about history were seriously wrong. Watch the history channel or something.


----------



## kn1feparty (Jul 25, 2012)

ThePhilosopher said:


> I think my veneer project was worth it.



Oh god is that a walnut burl?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jul 25, 2012)

Bubinga


----------



## spilla (Jul 25, 2012)

As much as i love natural finishes im really not that fond of plain basswood. Especially if it has green mineral spots.
I say go with the veneer... or stop sanding the front and keep the ash? veneer that ibanez have put on the guitar.

Heres a pic of a basswood guitar i stripped, it show those mineral spots quite well ... really wish id have kept ibanez's veneer on there, as soon as i sanded through it i regretted it.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 25, 2012)

spilla said:


> As much as i love natural finishes im really not that fond of plain basswood. Especially if it has green mineral spots.
> I say go with the veneer... or stop sanding the front and keep the ash? veneer that ibanez have put on the guitar.



Ibanez puts basswood veneers on its alder guitars. Their basswood bodies dont use veneers.


----------



## spilla (Jul 25, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Ibanez puts basswood veneers on its alder guitars. Their basswood bodies dont use veneers.



Ill have to disagree with you there, seems its pretty common to have veneers on basswood ibbys aswell. Ive even sanded through one myself!


----------



## bob123 (Jul 25, 2012)

OP, for the fretboard, I HIGHLY suggest using fyebings leather dye. Its great for this type of thing! Seal it up with a good, matte finished drying oil for best results. 








spilla said:


> Ill have to disagree with you there, seems its pretty common to have veneers on basswood ibbys aswell. Ive even sanded through one myself!



Probably just the sanding sealer... IF yours had a veneer on it, then it was an oddball. Im not guessing either, this is straight from the horses mouth at Ibanez :

"From Ibanez: _The JEM7VWH "has a super thin 0.5mm *basswood veneer* on the top and back. We do this with all alder woods because otherwise the finish would settle into the grain and have lines like a strat does in it after a few weeks. *We do this with only alder wood that has a solid or metallic color on it*. Just to let you know."

edit: I've refinished DOZENS (at least) ibanez's, I've yet to come across one with a veneer over basswood. 
_


----------



## oliviergus (Jul 26, 2012)

Its kind of hard to get that fyebings leather dye in Sweden, but I will find it for sure. 
And i'm skipping the veneer for now, becuase its easier and I really like the texture of the wood now. 

I just have one simple question. I'm in need of a new potentiometer becuase the old one is to easy to turn. And my aggressive playing live and a easy turned knob wont be a good team...

Ive googled my ass off, and I still have no idea what potentiometer i'm going to get.. help?


----------



## spilla (Jul 26, 2012)

Good plan, that grain is quite nice... no doubt bob123 is correct and you have a nice 2 piece basswood body. However dont be surprised if you sand the back and sides and see that is made from more than 2 pieces.

As far as audio pots go, you'll need a 500k Audio taper. Im pretty sure ibanez uses metric for their shafts, that what i used but i was replacing an aftermaket mini-pot. Gotoh makes a suitable replacement, unfortunately i can only find a link from an aus site but it may be of some help. 

Guitar Parts - Australian Luthiers Supplies


----------



## eddiewarlock (Jul 27, 2012)

Oliver, where in Sweden are you?? i have been a couple of times over there and i love your country 

Specially i like Göteborg, and Stockholm is the most beautiful city i have ever seen.

On topic, i'd paint that guitar with the swedish flag, much like the guy from Ill Disposed has his guitar painted with the danish flag.

That or a flamed maple veneer and paint it a nice translucent color.

IMO, i can't stand another brown veneered guitar with body binding...it's been done to death.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 27, 2012)

oliviergus said:


> Its kind of hard to get that fyebings leather dye in Sweden, but I will find it for sure.
> And i'm skipping the veneer for now, becuase its easier and I really like the texture of the wood now.
> 
> I just have one simple question. I'm in need of a new potentiometer becuase the old one is to easy to turn. And my aggressive playing live and a easy turned knob wont be a good team...
> ...




For pots, go burns or evh (same difference to my understanding?). You want a logarithmic/volume potentiometer 500k (if it says "linear" you dont want it)


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Jul 27, 2012)

Not sure if this was mentioned before, or if OP even knew when he got the guitar, but I'm pretty sure that's not an authentic Ibby body. Looks like a replacement.


----------



## spilla (Jul 27, 2012)

MrHelloGuitar said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned before, or if OP even knew when he got the guitar, but I'm pretty sure that's not an authentic Ibby body. Looks like a replacement.



I didnt notice that, but i think your right.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 27, 2012)

The treble horn was sanded too much. Aftermarket or not, doesn't matter a whole bunch. Basswood is cheap and this is a 2 peice which makes sense with every rg I've sanded down.

Id be FURIOUS if they lied about bkps.....


----------



## oliviergus (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm all done with the sanding.
Going to buy some stain tomorrow and try some coloring.


----------



## PaperyAlloy (Jul 28, 2012)

Yum yum - pretty amazed at the look of that wood under the paint! Great stuff man


----------



## oliviergus (Jul 29, 2012)

STAIN TIME!

I mixed the 2 stains that I got and this is what I ended up with:











And this is the stains. A swedish stain called Herdin and the colors is mahogny and tar. And the letters and numbers stands for how much of each stain ofc.

Got a better pic, think i'm going with one of these:


----------



## oliviergus (Jul 30, 2012)

Omfg... this is gonna be awesome.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol definitely an aftermarket body, most probably made of poplar or alder...

Seems well enough made at least.


----------



## spilla (Jul 30, 2012)

The stain turned out great, what sort of finish do you plan on using?


----------



## oliviergus (Jul 30, 2012)

Haha really... are you telling me that the body isnt even what the description on ebay said?
Feeling pretty scammed, first the pickups and now the body. 

I don't know really, planning to use some sort of antique wax


----------



## bob123 (Jul 30, 2012)

oliviergus said:


> Haha really... are you telling me that the body isnt even what the description on ebay said?
> Feeling pretty scammed, first the pickups and now the body.
> 
> I don't know really, planning to use some sort of antique wax




yeah you kinda got fucked over now  On the bright side, you have a unique (ish) guitar, and a well made one at that. 

For the finish, perhaps think of using some tung or linseed oil. Just make sure its ACTUALLY tung or linseed oil. If it says "tung oil finish" its not tung oil.


----------



## Sam MJ (Jul 30, 2012)

oliviergus said:


> Haha really... are you telling me that the body isnt even what the description on ebay said?
> Feeling pretty scammed, first the pickups and now the body.
> 
> I don't know really, planning to use some sort of antique wax


I wouldn't worry too much, it's a 7621 neck ( a nice one by the looks of it!) and the body looks much better than a boring o'l peice of basswood 

It's going to look brilliant once its done!


----------



## oliviergus (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm going to use linseed oil tomorrow! And then start the waxing. 

Thanks Sam MJ. 


Here is another small update: 






I made some covers for the cavities, and I love the contrast. 
And you can also see the color of the wood better than the last picture


----------



## bob123 (Jul 30, 2012)

Those cavities look great 

Fair warning before you go linseed crazy, linseed oil darkens wood because it oxidizes (rusts basically). It dries hard and is a good finish for sure, but it wont stay clear like tung oil will.


----------



## Sam MJ (Jul 31, 2012)

Woah It's looking great!


----------



## bob123 (Jul 31, 2012)

By the way, since you're doing oil finish, take your time. You dont need to do the whole thing all at once. Take your time with the top, get that looking good, then do the sides, then do the back. Oiling should take a good week or two, not an hour or two


----------



## Joe Harvatt (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice cavity covers. I need to make the exact same ones. Did you have plans or just draw them out?


----------



## oliviergus (Jul 31, 2012)

Haha ive got alot of time now since this project wont be complete until I get all the parts. Which I cannot buy yet becuase of money. Its estimated to be done in the beginning of september. 

I just placed the old covers on some wood, drawed them out, did a rough trim around the edges that I draw. 
Then its sanding, try to fit, sanding, try to fit etc. And then you just need to drill the holes


----------



## travis bickle (Aug 1, 2012)

damn homie, that looks incredible. cant wait to see the completed project.


----------



## oliviergus (Aug 1, 2012)

Got a problem regarding the headstock. 
I sanded it down, stained it and noticed that the wood wasn't receiving the stain aswell as the body. 
So I sanded it down again and sanded some more to see if I was all through the clearcoat, which I was. 
Then I restained it, but its the same problem.... I even let the stain dry for almost 2 hours. 

Have somone encountered a similar problem?


----------



## bob123 (Aug 1, 2012)

oliviergus said:


> Got a problem regarding the headstock.
> I sanded it down, stained it and noticed that the wood wasn't receiving the stain aswell as the body.
> So I sanded it down again and sanded some more to see if I was all through the clearcoat, which I was.
> Then I restained it, but its the same problem.... I even let the stain dry for almost 2 hours.
> ...




My guess would be you have to sand through the sanding sealer.... sorry but it penetrates extremely deep. Sand some more, and a good way to check, is get a damp rag and see if the wood gets wet


----------



## oliviergus (Aug 1, 2012)

bob123 said:


> My guess would be you have to sand through the sanding sealer.... sorry but it penetrates extremely deep. Sand some more, and a good way to check, is get a damp rag and see if the wood gets wet



I sanded some more, and I dont think its going nowhere. And I don't want to sand the whole headstock haha. 

Here is a pic when I used some water on the headstock:


----------



## bob123 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah man, I think thats sanding sealer boss. Theres a distinct reason I HATE ibanez's choice in sanding sealer! You should see some of the early 90's ones, they are just... absurd lol.

Thats pretty odd that it penetrated that deep. How much room do you have on your headstock? Sanding can take a lot off, but it shouldnt be eating wood either lol.


----------



## oliviergus (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't even wanna know... And i'm lucky that my father got all the tools I need. So its almost like I havent even used my hands to sand. Except for the horns, the finer grit, and small details. 

Here is the thickness of the headstock:


----------



## bob123 (Aug 1, 2012)

well you still have some room left for more sanding. dont want your tuners popping out like crazy though.

Id almost suggest leaving it as is and just clearing over the headstock as you have it.... 

Be nice to have it match though!


----------



## teamSKDM (Aug 1, 2012)

I say when alls said and done, get a prestige decal, and clear coat over it.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Aug 1, 2012)

oliviergus said:


> I don't even wanna know... And i'm lucky that my father got all the tools I need. So its almost like I havent even used my hands to sand. Except for the horns, the finer grit, and small details.
> 
> Here is the thickness of the headstock:


 holy shit , that flame


----------



## Faine (Aug 1, 2012)

Cant wait to see this finished.


----------



## oliviergus (Aug 1, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> I say when alls said and done, get a prestige decal, and clear coat over it.



It would look better with a prestige decal, but still. I wouldn't be able to look pass it when I know that it isnt a presige model haha.

And I can almost feel the awkwardness in a conversation when a random guy at a show ask me "what kind of prestige model is that?" And me replying "Its just a 7621 with a prestige sticker on it =DDDD"


----------



## bob123 (Aug 1, 2012)

oliviergus said:


> It would look better with a prestige decal, but still. I wouldn't be able to look pass it when I know that it isnt a presige model haha.
> 
> And I can almost feel the awkwardness in a conversation when a random guy at a show ask me "what kind of prestige model is that?" And me replying "Its just a 7621 with a prestige sticker on it =DDDD"



7621 is pretty much a prestige model though....


----------



## teamSKDM (Aug 3, 2012)

No dIfferent. Same factory haha. I say do it anyways.


----------



## oliviergus (Aug 4, 2012)

Haha thats okey then... 

I'm still struggling with the headstock. I tryed my stain mix on a piece of veneer, but that didnt take the stain so well either.
So should I just keep the bright looking headstock, or what shall I do about it? Need some ideas.

Edit: I'm sticking to staining the bare headstock, going to add a layer, sand, add a layer and so on.


----------



## oliviergus (Aug 4, 2012)

I installed the hardware to see what it would look like!
Planning to do the volume knob in wood, aswell the switch. 
Then stain it ebony so its going to match the fretboard which is also going ebony.


----------



## oliviergus (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm about to order all the things to make it complete.
What do you think, black or chrome prestige decal for the headstock?


----------



## jarnozz (Aug 23, 2012)

Black! having black hardware wouldn´t fit a chrome decal. Thats what I think!


----------



## oliviergus (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah I was thinking of black too. 
Chrome might look "cheap" aswell. 

So:
*Ive ordered some DiMarzio strap locks, new strings 012-72, Lundgren M7 bridge, prestige decal. 
*I'm going to buy some antique wax tomorrow, and look for some ebony dye for the fretboard. 
*And the process for the new knob and switch is starting soon. Buffalo horn, fuck yeah. 

I actually think it will be done by next week. Which means a huuuuuge bomb of pictures. And i'm planning to do a cover of Meshuggah - Demiurge for the grand finale.


----------



## Sam MJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Sounds good , can't wait to see what it's like when it's finished


----------



## travis bickle (Aug 24, 2012)

wow, great job!!!!! i may do something similar to my rg7421. only difference is, i'll have to have a professional do it. i would most likely ruin my guitar.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 24, 2012)

Fuck prestige decal. They look dumb, put a normal ibby logo on! Chrome would pop well, I don't think it would be "cheap" at all!


----------



## Vicious7 (Aug 27, 2012)

oliviergus said:


> And i'm planning to do a cover of Meshuggah - Demiurge for the grand finale.


 
I look forward to to 6:16 of utter destruction, chaos, hooker punching and Van Dammage split kicking. 

Oh! And more guitar pics.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Aug 29, 2012)

Maybe I missed it in here somewhere, but do you know what the base thickness is on your hipshot? I'm trying to figure out which one I need for my 7321.


----------



## oliviergus (Sep 8, 2012)

So yeah, this is the result of my project. And i'm very pleased with it 

Its very hard to get a good pic of it becuase the color is shifting so much depending on the light. 

A cover is coming soon!


----------



## jarnozz (Sep 8, 2012)

looks amazing! good to see you put an 8 string set in and ditched the high e xD I'm going to do the same and need to know if it fits the tuners, so what gauge is the lowest string?


----------



## Sam MJ (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks brilliant! Rep coming your way for a great project thread!


----------



## oliviergus (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments.
The lowest string is 0.72 and that went through, but the holes were already drilled.

Here is the cover as promised:
Meshuggah - Demiurge (guitar cover) - YouTube


----------



## bob123 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ha, prestige decal came out better then I expected. Very well done


----------



## engage757 (Jan 3, 2013)

GENERAL LEE! DON'T CHANGE IT!

Old school Dukes of Hazzard FTW!

It does look nice now though!


----------

